
Say »Hello« to Staticman - severine
https://binfalse.de/2020/02/20/say-hello-to-staticman/
======
severine
_Application error

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. If you
are the application owner, check your logs for details. You can do this from
the Heroku CLI with the command_ heroku logs --tail

